# East Harbor (Lake Erie) and Canoe Fishing?



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello,

Planning a camping trip to East Harbor State Park along the big lake. Has anyone fished East Harbor in a canoe, and if so, how was it? I am concerned there might be too much big boat traffic. I know there are lots of LMB in East Harbor. Should I bring along the canoe? 

Any opinions appreciated!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was out there once last year in my kayak. The boat traffic wasn't that bad at all. Fish any of the rock walls and you should find bass. During the summer, it was nothing but weeds. Plan on fishing slop.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply JMSteele. I can handle slop, as long as there are some fish! Was really worried about boat traffic, but it seems like its not too bad based on your experience. Thanks.


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

I camp at East Harbor every year around mid May for a fishing trip. It would be just fine in a canoe just stay out of the marked lane with the big boats. I like East Harbor because if the main lake is too rough you can catch plenty of LM in the protective bay. If you go it is best to be early cause the slop is tough to fish late in the summer.


----------

